# Excel has a killer deal on '07 585s!



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

$1,789!! Unfortunately they don't have any smalls or mediums, otherwise I'd be very tempted to induce a little economic stimulus into the bike industry. Check it out:

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Frameset 2007&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=1


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow, they have an XS. My size. Too bad I already got mine.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

If there is 100 people on this board who wish to give me $17.89 each, I will gladly post a monthly review of the bike so that others can know how it rides and what sort of experiences I have had with it.
Consider me your test pilot. 

Come on, just $17.89, you've spent more on a bad meal or stupid movie.......

PM me if you are interested!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mwestray said:


> $1,789!! Unfortunately they don't have any smalls or mediums, otherwise I'd be very tempted to induce a little economic stimulus into the bike industry. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=8&description=585%20Frameset%202007&vendorCode=LOOK&major=1&minor=1


When $1800 for a frame is a "killer deal" I know the expenses of this sport are getting out of hand. How do you afford your rock and roll lifestyle?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> When $1800 for a frame is a "killer deal" I know the expenses of this sport are getting out of hand. How do you afford your rock and roll lifestyle?


You want one, don't ya?


----------

